# King Mackerel on Fly



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

Snagged my first King on fly the weekend before last. 12wt with sinking line. Fast 2 hand strip (it about yanked it out of my hand). Fish hit probably 10ft below the surface. Instantly put me in the backing and made a couple solid runs. Stoked!

Also got my first AJ on fly but it was small. Caught them in 100ft of water. marked fish up high in the column and blind casted. Ate a weighted rabbit strip fly I tied.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

man, my heart would be racing if i hooked something that big on a 12.
good job, dude. btw, that fly looks pretty much like the clousers i tie.:thumbup:

jack


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Very cool!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice! Congrats!


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Mylar tube flies work great for kings. Use a long shanked hook and make the fly about 5 inches long.


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Congratulations....that is crazy cool!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Cool. I gave up fly fishing about 10-12 years ago and sold all of my gear. It had been one of my goals to catch a King on a fly. After having a massive heart attack this summer, I have decided to go back and knock a few things off of my "bucket list" . A King on the Fly is the first that I am working on. I'm not quite ready to get back on the water yet. I'm just getting back to work. But hopefully Spring/Summer 2020 will get this one for me! Thanks for the inspiration! 

My new fly vise and supplies should arrive today or Monday. My reel arrived this past Thursday. And I'm currently shopping for a 10wt rod and line. Getting there...


----------

